# Frosh Week



## JanineD (Aug 2, 2005)

I dont know if anyone has this in their first year of university but its a week of partying and orientation. Does anyone go to this and how do you relax before going to this. Cause im just nervous just thinking about it. If anyone has any advice that would be great.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Frosh week is both good and bad. It's tough to give details about it because every school (and every residence) is so different from year to year.

The only thing I can say about it is: talk to as many people as possible--especially from your floor or vicinity. Frosh week is the time when everybody is pretty open and welcoming, for the most part. Later in the year, people become too busy to chat with strangers. It's a little bit easier to talk to people because everybody is doing the same thing, and everybody is experiencing new things, so there's more to talk about.

On the flipside, there are always those people who are mean, or too cool to participate, or develop their own closed cliques. Sometimes you can get left out of the loop. I felt like that for a couple of days during frosh week, and so did other people on my floor. Keep a positive attitude, *and don't spend too much time in your own dormroom or house*; visit people.

oh yeah, about the relaxing bit. Just remember that universities are often big and it's not as socially comfortable as it was in highschool. You often don't have all your friends for support since people disperse to different schools. Everybody feels alone/strange. If you feel like you're the only one that's not having fun or feeling all alone, it isn't true. It's just a case of how you cope with it. Think positive.


----------

